# SEO: mod_rewrite und Dateibezeichnungen für Suchmaschinen optimieren!?



## Suchfunktion (6. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich wollte nur wissen, wie ich meine Seite mit mod_rewrite am besten benenne,
um sie fuer Suchmaschinen zu optimieren.

Ich habe folgende Werte, die (momentan noch) im Seiten-Namen vorkommen MÜSSEN:
- ID (z.B. von News)
- Seitentitel

Momentan sehen meine URIs wie folgt aus:
http://www.foobar.com/news/123.lorem-ipsum.html
(123 = News-ID, "lorem-ipsum" = Seitentitel [Bindestrich = Leerzeichen])

Kann ich das irgendwie noch mehr fuer Suchmaschinen optimieren?
(Eventuell erst den Seitentitel und danach die ID? Oder die ID komplett weglassen? Oder doch ganz anders!?)

Mfg
Suche


----------



## Gumbo (6. Juni 2008)

Die URL ist nur einer von vielen Faktoren und wird meiner Meinung nach überschätzt. Ich würde mir darüber also nicht all zu viele Gedanken machen sondern lieber für den Nutzer optimieren.


----------



## Suchfunktion (6. Juni 2008)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Die URL ist nur einer von vielen Faktoren und wird meiner Meinung nach überschätzt. Ich würde mir darüber also nicht all zu viele Gedanken machen sondern lieber für den Nutzer optimieren.



Ist ja auch nur ein Teil vom Ganzen 

Nunja, der Kunde will, der Kunde bekommt.
(Belassen wir es bitte dabei :suspekt: )

Geht hier wirklich nur darum, wie ich die Seitentitel optimieren kann..


----------



## Gumbo (6. Juni 2008)

Am besten sollte schon an der URL zu erkennen sein, was dort zu finden ist. Und der von dir gewählte Aufbau ist schon recht gehaltvoll. Ich würde dann noch das „.html“ und vielleicht auch die ID entfernen und dafür eine Datumsangabe einfügen.


----------



## Mamphil (6. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich würde das .html auf alle Fälle dalassen, da der Dateiname ansonsten leicht mit einem Verzeichnis verwechselt werden kann.

Wenn ich eine ID in der URL habe, hängt sie immer direkt am Ende vorm .html. Außerdem verzichte ich auf alle nicht alpha-numerischen Zeichen außer dem Bindestrich.

Mamphil


----------



## Gumbo (6. Juni 2008)

Mamphil hat gesagt.:


> ich würde das .html auf alle Fälle dalassen, da der Dateiname ansonsten leicht mit einem Verzeichnis verwechselt werden kann.


URLs sind aber keine Dateisystempfade. Und der User Agent braucht auch keine Dateierweiterungen, da diese aufgrund des HTTP bedeutungslos sind.


----------



## Mamphil (6. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Gumbo, du hast natürlich Recht: Das weiß aber nicht jeder User: Ich habe eine Website, bei der ich die Links auf http://www.example.com/unterseite gelegt habe und dafür optimiert habe. Insbesondere hatte ich nicht darauf geachtet, dass einige Leute einen End-Slash dahinter machen (weil es ja scheinbar ein Verzeichnis ist): Schon funktionierte der Link nicht...

Darum für die User, die einen vielleicht verlinken sollen und nicht aufpassen (im DMOZ gibt es z. B. die Regel, dass immer ein End-Slash an eine Domain und Seite soll, wenns passt): Dateien echt als Dateien kennzeichnen 

Mamphil


----------

